# Need Advice for Repainting Cabinets, New to Forum Please Help



## lpvasam (Jun 24, 2019)

Need Advice for Repainting Cabinets, New to Forum Please Help. 

Scenario: About 6 Years Old Cherry Cabinets previously Spared with Burgundy Color (Oil Paint based on Acetone test). Condition Overall Good. 

Our current Remodeling doesn't match the color so thought of repainting it myself

Chosen Color is: Medium to Dark Grey Shade (matching our upgraded granite counter top)

Sheen: Stain
Location: Sacramento Area California 

Been Hearing about BM Advance and STIX Primer and KILZ restoration Primer. which one is Best Primer? can i choose BM Aura paint on cabinets? 

i have painted walls before (have good experience overall). first time painting cabinets

So the Question which is a go to primer for the Job (considering repainting here and i'm going to sand with 120 grit first and 220 in next coats). also can you please suggest a good brand and paint that is easy to work with and can give a nice finish. 

i'm going to use mini 3/8 inch roller, hand brush etc.. 

i heard about Advance Yellowing (Asked question to BM Store person and they said never heard of that issue)

picture of existing cabinets attached (Stock Photo but Cabinets are correct color)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

